# Bachmann Skeleton Log Car



## hawkeye2 (Jan 6, 2008)

I was looking at the Bachmann skeleton log car a few weeks ago that came in a Paul Bunyan set that I had bought some time ago. I was impressed by the detail and weight of the car but was concerned about the length. I realize that these cars came in different lengths but the sill of the Bachmann car scales out at about 17 feet in 1:20 and that seems short to me. The longest log it could carry would be at 17 feet. Does anyone know of a prototype car this short?


----------



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

I made mine longer by making a rubber mold of the center section and the casting a resin "lengthening" section.


----------

